

Show HN: Docker launcher for common databases - thestonefox
https://github.com/thestonefox/docker-databases

======
ferrantim
Cool! If you are interested in docker and databases, my company is working on
an oss project to simplify the deployment and migration of databases and their
volumes:
[https://github.com/ClusterHQ/flocker](https://github.com/ClusterHQ/flocker)
It's aimed more at production use cases where things like moving volumes
around for db upgrades are a requirement, but you might find it useful. Its
open source so would love your feedback and involvement.

------
jonbaer
Have you seen Dock?
[https://github.com/bripkens/dock](https://github.com/bripkens/dock)

~~~
thestonefox
No I hadn't looks good though, thanks for the link :)

------
thestonefox
Feedback greatly appreciated

